# AIO Durchscnittstemperaturen Idle und Last 6 oder 8 Kerner



## soulstyle (3. April 2020)

Hallo zuammen,
Da ja viel über die "normale" AIO Temperatur gerätselt wird,
denke ich mir, dass man mit dieser Umfrage so die üblichen AIO Temperaturen überschauen kann.
Das Soll nur eine grobe Übersicht sein.
Schon wäre es vlt. eine vorher und nachher Temperatur an zu geben wenn z.B von Luft auf AIO Kühlung gewchselt wird, von pull auf push oder push/pull geändert wird, Wlp erneuert wird.....im Prinzip bei jeder nennenswerten Änderung.

Danke schonmal für eure Teilnahme.

Also ich fange dann mal an:
Ryzen 3600
von Boxed Kühler
Idle 62-69°C Last 80-85°C
auf Enermax Liqfusion Lüfter in Pull
Idle 33-39°C Last 44°C


----------



## Micha0208 (3. April 2020)

Hallo! Zu AIO-Temperaturen kann ich nichts schreiben. Kann Euch zum Vergleich nur mal luftgekühlte Tempaturen (EKL Brocken3) anbieten:

Ryzen 3800X (ja ich weiß, aber er war nur 9€ teurer als der 3700X. Ob er sich besser undervolten, und damit leiser kühlen lässt als der 3700X war für mich die spannende Frage u. ist derzeit noch nicht umfassend geklärt)

mit Brocken 3: Idle: 32-42°C ; Last(z.B. Cinebench): 79-84°C @Stock (PBO auf Auto bei einem MSI X570 Gaming Plus-Board)
optimiert (PBO auf 95 Watt ECO-Modus, CPU-Offset: -0,0625V): Idle 32-39°C; Last: 65-71°C (Leistung blieb gleich, bzw. hat sich Singlecore durch das undervolten sogar leicht gesteigert (Boost +50 MHz) nur mal so als Anreiz da mal ein bißchen rumzuprobieren)

also keine schlechten Temps, aber eine gute Wasserkühlung schafft wohl unter optimalen Bedingungen doch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Hinweis: Es ist viel mehr davon abhängig, welche CPU genau man verwendet als welchen Kühler man verwendet hinsichtlich der Temperaturen. Ein i7-5960X wird beispielsweise 20°C niedrigere Idletemperaturen haben als ein Ryzen 3800X unter dem gleichen Kühler obwohl beides 8-Kerner sind und der 5960X sogar mehr verbraucht (auch im Idle).
Heutzutage spielen für die CPU-Temperatur ganz andere Dinge eine vioel größere Rolle als früher abseits der reinen Kühlleistung eines Kühlers. Wärmeübergang in der CPU, Leistungsdichte, Art der Messung, Lastreaktionsverhalten und vieles mehr beeinflussen die Chiptemperaturen mittlerweile sehr viel mehr als ob eine AiO jetzt 200 oder 300W abführen könnte.


----------



## soulstyle (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hinweis: Es ist viel mehr davon abhängig, welche CPU genau man verwendet als welchen Kühler man verwendet hinsichtlich der Temperaturen. Ein i7-5960X wird beispielsweise 20°C niedrigere Idletemperaturen haben als ein Ryzen 3800X unter dem gleichen Kühler obwohl beides 8-Kerner sind und der 5960X sogar mehr verbraucht (auch im Idle).
> Heutzutage spielen für die CPU-Temperatur ganz andere Dinge eine vioel größere Rolle als früher abseits der reinen Kühlleistung eines Kühlers. Wärmeübergang in der CPU, Leistungsdichte, Art der Messung, Lastreaktionsverhalten und vieles mehr beeinflussen die Chiptemperaturen mittlerweile sehr viel mehr als ob eine AiO jetzt 200 oder 300W abführen könnte.



Ja das ist vollkommen Richtig.
Wenn jedoch bei einer ungünstigen CPU Konstelation (zu Warme CPU / schlechte Gehäuselüftung etc.) eine Maßnahme getroffen wird und es bringt Erfolg oder Miserfolg, sollte man dadurch doch einen Trend / Tendenz erhalten oder irre ich mich da ?

Aber Danke nochmal für den Tip.
Umso umfangreicher wird die nächste Umfrage (Abi Mindestvoraussetzung)


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Klar, wenns um konkrete Fälle geht sieht man auch konkrete Ergebnisse. Mit etwas Erfahrung kann man sogar wenn CPU und Umgebung bekannt ist das vorher recht gut abschätzen.
Es hat nur keinen Sinn, "8-Kerner unter AiO" zu vergleichen da sich CPUs dahingehend völlig unterschiedlich verhalten.


----------



## soulstyle (3. April 2020)

Ups ein Thread gekillt.
Auch genannt Threadripper ^^


----------

